# Latex Mask in the Making - "Detained Mime"



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

This is the first video of many of my process on "Detained Mime"
A latex mask made using Monster Makers Mask Making Kit

The Sculpt:
http://www.youtube.com/user/marcussatu#p/u/0/ibK7VN8e7Ko


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I enjoy watching you guys build these. I like your design, I want to keep up with this.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok wow I can see its been a very long time haha ok heres where I am. The sculpt has been done for 6 months and I just got my plaster to make the mold. Now the mold is drying as I type this and I ill be uploading a video of the mold when its done. Then I'll be casting the latex mask and painting then making a video of that aswell. Hope this gets you back into this thread haha. Here was an updated video: http://www.youtube.com/user/marcussatu#p/u/0/imUGwkBAJ1w

And for now on anything dealing with art, and halloween will be uploaded to http://www.youtube.com/user/psyc0productions/


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

hey looks good. just a tip for next time. if you want to smooth out some of the scratch marks some, to diminish the little balls of clay, use White spirits or mineral spirits and wipe with a paper towel. it will smooth it down for you. if it gets too smooth you can always re-carve them in.

another way to smooth oil clay sculpt is to use a torch.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice sculpt, the only thing I see is the thickness of clay might hurt the look your going for when its finished, its going to be real loose on your face, try and not use as much clay on the front of the armature while your sculpting and you'll get a better fitting mask.
If it turns out to loose for you, try and glue some foam inside.

Hope this helps


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

eek! its sooo ugllyyy!  lol well its been i think 1 or 2 years since that sculpt and uhhh wow i've improved though i've been away from the art for a few months as well.. Time to get back!  thanks hauntforum!


----------

